# Cargar batería de 36V con cargador de 42 V ?



## Izanjua (Ago 5, 2018)

Puedo? Cargar una bateria de una bicicleta electrica de 36 voltios  con otro tipo de cargador q*ue* no sea de ese voltaje ejemplo el de ordenador que saca 19 voltios es*_*q*ue* son caros los cargadores y con tal de reutilizar.... o algo casero q*ue* me podais decir para cargarli. Es q*ue h*e conectado un transformador simple de 12 v pensando q*ue* cargaria pero tardando mucho y a saltado chispazo al conectarlo a los faston de la bateria


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 5, 2018)

Izanjua dijo:


> _*Puedo? Cargar una bateria de una bicicleta electrica de 36 voltios  con otro tido de cargador q no sea de ese voltaje ejemplo el de ordenador que saca 19 voltios*_ esq son caros los cargadores y con tal de reutilizar.... o algo casero q me podais decir para cargarli. Esq e conectado un transformador simple de 12 v pensando q cargaria pero tardando mucho y a saltado chispazo al conectarlo a los faston de la bateria


*Nop,*
El cargador debe entregar algo mas de tensión que la de la batería

El transformador simple tampoco es solución, ya que entrega tensión alterna y la batería es de tensión continua, si continúas haciendo esas pruebas lograrás quemar algo.


----------



## Izanjua (Ago 5, 2018)

Gracias acabe utilizando uno de un hovervoard q*ue* entrega 42Vy 2A detecta la bateria y no provoca chispazo


----------



## Izanjua (Ago 6, 2018)

Que voltaje debe de tener una bater*í*a de 36 *V* cargada con un cargador de 42 *V*, mas de 36 no? Es*_*q*ue* la *h*e tenido *t*oda la noche cargando y al ponerla en la bicicleta me pon*í*a de carga 1/2 o*_*sea q*ue* hab*í*a cargado la mitad. Pd el cargador da 2A


----------



## Scooter (Ago 6, 2018)

¿De que tipo?
Plomo, litio...


----------



## elctronico85 (Ago 6, 2018)

En primer lugar no se debe de cargar la bateria con un cargador que no sea el suyo. El cargador deberia ser de 36V y lo normal para que este cargada es que tenga un poco más de su tensión, 37-38-39 voltios, no mucho más.


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 6, 2018)

Generalmente son de Pb y de electrolito solido(Gel) y la tensión cuando están plenamente cargadas ronde los 39,6Vdc (si la mides recién desconectadas del cargador).

En vacio(sin carga) a la salida de los cargadores se suele medir 42Vdc ya que debería cortar el proceso de carga cuando la tensión llega a aproximadamente 42.6Vdc.

Posiblemente te encuentres ante una batería que esta próxima a cumplir con su ciclo de vida útil.

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## peperc (Ago 6, 2018)

Izanjua dijo:


> Que voltaje debe de tener una bateria de 36 v cargada con un cargador de 42v, mas de 36 no? Esq la e tenido 3oda la noche cargando y al ponerla en la bicicleta me ponia de carga 1/2 osea q habia cargado la mitad. Pd el cargador da 2A



si al bateria esta a punto de cumplir su ciclo de vida esta se carga rapido y tambien se descarga rapido.
no almacena
es como si no tuviese capacidad.
esto suele ocurrir casi siempre, aunque no siempre.

en tu caso, es adivinar, y aca, adivinos  no hay , debes MEDIR.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 6, 2018)

Esos pack suelen estar formados por tres baterías de 12 V de plomo ácido, por lo que el cargador debería ser de unos 43 V para lograr carga completa.

O algún vaso está mal o el cargador es deficiente . . .  podrías comenzar por cargar cada batería individualmente con un cargador automático de 12 V


----------



## peperc (Ago 6, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Esos pack suelen estar formados por tres baterías de 12 V de plomo ácido, por lo que el cargador debería ser de unos 43 V para lograr carga completa.
> 
> O algún vaso está mal o el cargador es deficiente . . .  podrías comenzar por cargar cada batería individualmente con un cargador automático de 12 V



Basta un voltimetro para ver que pasa, si una bateria esta mal medirás en la serie como la carga no es pareja ( tensión) .
y la corriente de carga, pues con una resistencia serie.
No digo medir la V.sal de el cargador en vacio por que quizas es switching y el tester mide cualquier cosa.
Tampoco con carga, por que si esta pidiendo , te tira al tension abajo.


----------

